#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  PM BOK Exam Questionnaire

## fvillon

Has anyone a list of questions for the PMBOK exam? Please advice.


Thank you guysSee More: PM BOK Exam Questionnaire

----------

